# البرنامج الزمني لبرج سكني (logic diagram )



## باسم منلا (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
أقوم حاليا بتصميم قالب قياسي لمخطط التدفق logic diagram لبرج سكني مكون من 27 طابق باستخدام البرنامج smart draw و لكن النسخة التي أستخدمها هي نسخة تجريبية و لذلك لا يمكنني متابعة العمل
ارجو ممن لديه نسخة كاملة من هذا البرنامج إرسالها لي 
أرفقت في هذا الموضوع نسخة من القالب لكي يستفيد منها الجميع
النشاطات الموجودة ضمن دوائر هي النشاطات المتكررة في الطوابق
بقية النشاطات من النوع long lead (تذكر مرة واحدة في البرنامج )

انا في انتظار الرد


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (24 أبريل 2008)

اعتقد ان هذا الرابط سيفيدك ان شاء الله تستطيع ان تحمل منه نسخه من البرنامج ولكنها ايضا نسخه تجريبيه
http://www.smartdraw.com/downloads/index.htm?WT.svl=button
ولكن لي راي تستطيع ان تستخدم برنامج microsoft office visio للحصول علي نفس النتائج التي تحصل عليها من خلال البرنامج السابق 
فهو مهم جدا في مجال الاداره والله اعلم


----------



## باسم منلا (24 أبريل 2008)

هل من الممكن أن تلدلني على موقع لتحميل البرنامج microsoft office visio


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (24 أبريل 2008)

أخي المهندس الحبيب باسم منلا محمود....أفضالك علي كثيرة وقد استفدت كثيرا من مشاركاتك
وقع تحت يدي اليوم كتاب ...(كان كتابك المرجع التقني لبرنامج بريمافيرا والذي هو ترجمتك) أحد مراجعه
وأقول لك دع عنك برنامج visio ودع عنك كل البرامج الأخرى وإليك البرنامج التالي ..
هذا الربنامج إسمه WBS pro
وهو برنامج سهل الإستخدام ويقوم بعرض هيكلية المشروع بعدة طرق ويقوم بترقيم كل Work Package ليسهل إستخدامها في برامج إدارة المشاريع
ويحتوي على ميزة جميلة ..ألا وهي أنك يمكنك استخدامه للأرشفة
وهو يدعم برنامج MS Project 
وبضغطة زر واحدة في هذا البرنامج يمكنك نقل النشاطات مع WBS إلى MS project
وسأقوم برفع البرنامج وهو رائع جدا 
والكراك الموجود بداخله أحضره لي الزميل (م.أحمد نبيل)
وهذا نوع من رد الجميل لك...مع العلم أنني وضعت هذا الربنامج في موضوع التطبيقات للزميل أحمد العسال
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/42667208/8bbeeffe/WBS.html


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (24 أبريل 2008)

ولا تنس أنك تستطيع أن تربط النشاطات التي تضعها بداخله بالعلاقات الصحيحة بينها ..فهي لها أكواد خاصة بها
وتفيدك كثيرا إذا ما قمت بنقلها إلى MS project وسأرفق لك مثالا قمت وزميل لي بإعداه لمشروع التخرج بهذا البرنامج .
حيث أن مشروعنا هو (construction project management)
and the study case was the court house project in nabulus city in palestine


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (24 أبريل 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/45246423/b69d60db/nabulus_COURT.html
وهذا رابط للمثال...وتقبل فائق الإحترام


----------



## مهندس إدارة (24 أبريل 2008)

برنامج ظريف جدا مشكور


----------



## مهندس إدارة (24 أبريل 2008)

البرنامج لا يعمل ممكن رابط اخر


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (24 أبريل 2008)

البرنامج يعمل بشكل ممتاز والرابط صحيح 100%


----------



## باسم منلا (24 أبريل 2008)

اخي المهندس أسيد حمد الله شكرا للمجاملة
الفضل لله تعالى 
و شكرا للمهندس احمد و المهندس أسيد لمساعدتكم و اهتمامكم
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (24 أبريل 2008)

كل الشكر لكم على هذه الملفات


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (25 أبريل 2008)

عذرا اخي لم اقرا انك تطلب برنامج visio الا الان تسطيع ان تجده في مجموعه الاوفيس 
مع الورد والاكسل والمايكروسوفت بروجكت وباقي المجموعه 
وانت تقوم بعمل تثبيت للاوفيس يطلب منك ان تختار ما تريد ان تثبته من برامج اختر منها ال visio


----------



## باسم منلا (27 أبريل 2008)

قمت بتحميل البرنامج من الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88165.html
و لكن بعد تحميل البرنامج لم أجد البرنامج visio ضمن المجموعة 
ما الحل


----------



## تامرالمصرى (27 أبريل 2008)

اخى الحبيب البرنامج داخل مجموعة الاوفيس نفسها وان شئت ارفع لك نسخة فبزيو منفصلة لكنها ليست احدث اصدار


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 أبريل 2008)

ملف مفيد اخونا الرائع باسم منلا

والشكر الموفور للجميع
على هذا الزخم الرائع من التفاعل

اخونا الفاضل اسيد حمد الله
حاولت تنزيل البرنامج 
وبعد نجاح تنزيله مرتين
لا يفتح
حيث يفشل برنامج rar في فتحه 
ويعطي رسالة بان البرنامج لايمكن فتحه

ارجو مساعدتنا

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ام نورا (27 أبريل 2008)

هذا رابط احدث اصدار لSmart Draw 
نسخة تجريبية لمدة اسبوع فقط 
سأبحث عن نسخة كاملة واحاول ارفاقها 
اعتذر من الجميع على تأخري في الرد

http://www.smartdraw.com/downloads/...sp?id=104640&gclid=CIyD4rGY-5ICFSeHMAod9mq6Bg


----------



## ام نورا (27 أبريل 2008)

*تعليم الفيزيو بالعربية لمن يحتاجه*

وهذا كتاب تعليمي لبرنامج مايكروسوفت اوفيس فيزيو لمن يحتاجه 
صادر عن المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني في المملكة العربية السعودية

http://www.4shared.com/file/45545517/94af0260/Visio_Arabian_Guid_Book.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## باسم منلا (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الإخوة المهندسين
و لكني بصراحة بحاجة إلى البرنامج smartdraw و ليس نسخة تجريبة لأننا لا نستطيع الطباعة أكثر من أربع مرات في النسخة التجريبية
و بالنسبة ل office visio 2007 قمت بتحميله و لكن المشكلة أن عدد مرات فتح البرنامج محدودة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 أبريل 2008)

أسيد حمد الله قال:


> أخي المهندس الحبيب باسم منلا محمود....أفضالك علي كثيرة وقد استفدت كثيرا من مشاركاتك
> وقع تحت يدي اليوم كتاب ...(كان كتابك المرجع التقني لبرنامج بريمافيرا والذي هو ترجمتك) أحد مراجعه
> وأقول لك دع عنك برنامج visio ودع عنك كل البرامج الأخرى وإليك البرنامج التالي ..
> هذا الربنامج إسمه WBS pro
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا اخى الكريم لكل الف شكر على البرنامج، ولكن هذا البرنامج يعمل مع MS Project 2003 او 2007 ارجو الاافادة

وشكرا


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (1 مايو 2008)

أنا قمت بتجريبه مع MS project 2003 وبصراحة لم اجربه مع 2007 لأن برنامج 2007 ليس موجودا عندي ولكني أتوقع أن يدعمه ....


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ومشكورين على الفائدة​​تحياتي لكم،،​Engr​


----------



## ايمن حسين (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا000


----------



## احمد محمد خيري جبر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمنى رفع البرنامج مرة اخرى فالرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohammedsharaby (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد ومشاركات مميزة 
وفى انتظار المزيد من التميز


----------

